# Question about puppies/nursing mom



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Our dog had 7 puppies 3.5 weeks ago. Last week they began getting their teeth and they all now have a good set. Our dog has lost interest in nursing. Now having had babies that got teeth early, I completely understand. BUT the pups still need her. Yesterday I put her in 3 times and stayed with her while she nursed. But she wasn't too happy about it and I could tell she was pretty miserable. Is it to early to begin some kind of food for the pups? If not, what kind do I get today (town day, won't go again until Sunday, hmmm no, this week we need to go on Friday too)? How much do I feed them and how often?

Thanks,
Cheryl


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

What kind of dogs? Big, little? We started Lab pups on other food as soon as they could stand up and toddle around. My female was also one who hated feeding when the teeth came in so I had to force her to feed them. I started with some powdered milk and baby cereal for the first few feedings and as soon as they discovered that whatever came in the pan tasted good, I'd start adding ground puppy food. I soaked the puppy food in water until soft and then pureed it. I'd start with small amounts 2X/day and increase as needed. Frankly, I just eyeballed it to keep them not too fat but not too thin.


----------



## trappmountain (Jun 22, 2005)

It is safe to feed them puppy food at this age as long as it is soaked. I liked soaking it in replacement milk and giving it to them warm. Start out slow and still let them feed from the mom until they get the hang of it. Then start cutting back on the nursing a little at a time. We usually started this around 4 weeks of age. We had large dogs and I don't know if it is different for small breeds.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

The puppies are Golden Lab/Newfoundland cross, so they are big puppies. The mom is a small Lab/mix for a Lab. She can't get enough to eat trying to feed those puppies. I will pick up milk replacement and puppy food today. Thanks! (Wishing now I had kept the left over baby cereal and formula!)

Cheryl


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Please...IT's 'YEllOW LAB"..Goldens are another retriever. Might as well learn the language.  

With large pups like these are, you have been given some good advice. You can get the powdered puppy replacement products reasonably priced. Do start them slowly so they won't get diarrhea right off the bat and watch the protein content as you adjust for growth. 

Your pups don't have "early" teeth. Quite normal timing. 
Bet they are cute as heck.

Have fun.

LQ


----------



## Shahbazin (Dec 10, 2002)

I usually start supplementing my pups as soon as their eyes open, around 2 weeks (I have to feed individually from a saucer, & hold each pup's scruff to keep them from inhaling the mix), a mixture of baby cereal & goat's milk. By 3 1/2 weeks, the goat's milk is blended w/soaked pureed puppy kibble, & by 4 weeks, I add a (heavy, non-tip) crock bowl of water in one corner of the whelping box, plus another bowl of dry for them to start chewing on. If I didn't start as early as I do, it'd take the dam down too much; ASD pups are about 1 1/2 lbs when born, but are 10 lbs by 4 weeks, & around 20-25 lbs by 8 weeks. Times 8-10 pups, you're talking about around 100 lbs of puppy mass gained in the 1st month alone! (Equal to the weight of the mother  )
Newborn:









2 1/2 weeks:









4 weeks:


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

You've got to trim the puppies nails at 2 weeks old and each week thereafter. Some mums don't like to stay in there because of the nails. I use a regular toenail clipper to clip their nails.

I start feeding soaked pup food at 3 weeks, twice a day. I add a touch of canned puppy food to it to make it yummy smelling. They also have a pan of dry puppy available for in-between feedings for crunchy. I get the pups eating more and more as they grow, as not to put too much of a demand on the mum. At 5 wks, you can take the mum out, and let them nurse each morning, and then before bed. And then this way will slowly dry her up.

You need to worm your pups starting at 2 wks. I worm them each wk with pyrantel. Each week, I worm and trim nails.


----------



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

Little Quacker in OR said:


> Please...IT's 'YEllOW LAB"..Goldens are another retriever. Might as well learn the language.


ok, the mother's owner told me she was a purebred Golden Lab. But she was a beautiful brown/red color. In reading, those fall under the Yellow Lab category. Either way, Cinnamon is beautiful. And yes, the puppies are SOOOO cute. If I can locate my camera, I will try to post a picture.

Cheryl


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

Cheryl in SD said:


> ok, the mother's owner told me she was a purebred Golden Lab. But she was a beautiful brown/red color. In reading, those fall under the Yellow Lab category. Either way, Cinnamon is beautiful. And yes, the puppies are SOOOO cute. If I can locate my camera, I will try to post a picture.Cheryl


Well there are two breeds, Yellow Labs, and Golden Retrievers. There are many differences between the two breeds, one wya is that Golden Retrievers have long hair and Yellow Labs have short hair.

As far as weaning the pups. We have afghan hounds, we start weaning them at about 3 weeks. I use puppy food, powdered milk and lots of water. I put it all in the blender and blend till it is like a very liquidy milkshake. I put it in a flat pan, like a pie plate and dunk thier little heads in it. They usually get the idea in a couple of meals. I feed them this stuff 3 times a day. As they get older I take away more fo the water to make it thicker, and then blen it less and less.
Good luck
Alice in Virginia


----------



## PepeLaPue (Jun 25, 2004)

Yeah, Some Don't Like To Stay In A Whelping Box All Of Their Lives, Either.
I Don't Think It Matters Whether You Clip Their Nails Or Not. All Of Those Puppies Is Enough To Make 'em Run Away.


----------

